# Hallo zusammen



## phoenix555 (15 Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin da Mike und zufällig über google hier her gestossen...

bin schon gespann und schau mich jetzt mal einfach um 

glg

mike


----------



## Hehnii (15 Juni 2015)

Schau Dich in aller Ruhe um und *Herzlich Willkommen* hier! :thumbup:


----------



## Padderson (16 Juni 2015)

Welcome aboard Mike und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## General (17 Juni 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

